# Young Hands in Mexico Feed Growing U.S. Demand for Heroin



## longknife (Aug 29, 2015)

There would be no drug trade in anything if:



a. Americans stop using the stuff

b. It's legalized, controlled, and taxed to provide medical treatment for druggies.



Read more of this sad story @ http://www.nytimes.com/2015/08/30/w...-heroin-demand-in-us.html?partner=rss&emc=rss


----------



## peach174 (Aug 29, 2015)

longknife said:


> There would be no drug trade in anything if:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yeah
Just like the tax on cigarettes was suppose to go for treatment for them, but went to everything else other than health treatment.


----------



## waltky (Mar 9, 2016)

Granny says Obama oughta nuke Mexico...

* Administration Official: ‘Our Streets Are Flooded With Heroin’ With Much of It ‘Coming From Mexico’*
_March 9, 2016  – An official with the Obama administration said on Tuesday that the “streets are flooded with heroin” in the United States and much of it “is coming from Mexico.”_


> Mary Lou Leary, deputy director of State, Local and Tribal Affairs for the Office of National Drug Control Policy (ONDCP), spoke at the National League of Cities Conference in Washington, D.C. During a confence-workshop on heroin addiction and prevention, CNSNews.com asked Leary about the need to address border security and drug cartels to combat the opioid crisis.  “I think there’s another issue I’m sure that the chief really appreciates and that is, ‘Where is this heroin coming from?’” Leary said, noting fellow panelist, Pittsburgh Chief of Police Cameron McLay, who spoke about law enforcement’s role battling heroin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*ABC's Muir takes prime-time hour for heroin report*
_March 8, 2016  — ABC News is devoting an hour in prime time on Friday to a program anchored by David Muir on the alarming rise in heroin overdoses in New Hampshire._


> The special "20/20" episode will focus on several families, including one where each member of a couple reacts differently to rehab and another where a young mother and her newborn baby are dependent on the drug.  New Hampshire has been one of the hardest-hit states for heroin and synthetic opiate abuse. The heroin problem has received significant attention lately: CBS' "60 Minutes" looked at drug use in Ohio last fall, HBO aired a documentary in December focused on Cape Cod, Mass.; and NBC and CNN have both done stories recently on New Hampshire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Related:

*AG Lynch: Opioid Drug Abuse 'Behind Upticks in Violence As Well As Violent Crime Using Guns'*
_March 9, 2016 | Attorney General Loretta Lynch told Congress on Wednesday that "one of the greatest hazards to both law enforcement and the people that we serve is an epidemic of gun violence."  She also said opioid drug abuse is linked to "upticks in violence as well as violent crime using guns."_


> Sen. Patrick Leahy (D-Vt.) asked the attorney general, "Do you see a connection between the growing opioid crisis and illegal firearms trafficking?"  Lynch agreed that opioid abuse is a "crisis" and an "epidemic" that affects every state in the nation.  "When we look at not only the increase in firearms dealing and recent violence levels overall -- one of the things we did over the last calendar year was I directed U.S. attorneys to reach out to state and local counterparts...that had seen an increase in violence in general, not necessarily limited to firearms, but violent crime in general, to see if we could pinpoint the causes in these relevant jurisdictions.  "And in many jurisdictions, while the causes did vary, drug abuse -- particularly heroin, opioid, and methamphetamine abuse -- were behind upticks in violence as well as violent crime using guns. So there is a connection there, as individuals turn to crime to support habits, so we do see that."
> 
> Later in the hearing, Sen. John Cornyn (R-Texas) asked Lynch, "Do you believe that mental illness plays a role in some of the incidents of mass gun violence that we've experience in America in the last few years?"  "Well, certainly I think with respect to specific cases where it's been adjudicated or a finding has been made, we can say that. Otherwise it would be speculation," Lynch replied.  "But I will say that I think, Senator, mental illness is the issue that I find is cutting across so many law enforcement issues today, both from how we police to how we look at violent crime to how we manage our prisons.  "And certainly, as it relates to how we manage firearms in this country -- you know, essentially making sure that we continue to have the right to have responsible firearms owners, and yet balancing that against those who are not allowed by law to have firearms because of an adjudication of mental illness of various types--"  "I couldn't agree  witih you more about the intersection of mental illness and law enforcement," Cornyn cut in.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Apr 16, 2016)

Granny says, "Dat's right - dem Hispexicans is killin' our kids with heroin...




*Amid Heroin Epidemic in US, Mexican Gov’t Doesn’t Know the Extent of Opium Cultivation at Home*
_April 14, 2016  – As cheap Mexican heroin fuels an increase in addiction in the U.S., the Mexican government does not know how much opium is cultivated within the country’s borders even as production surges, according to investigators and a U.N. official._


> Illicit opium production in the mountains of the state of Guerrero “tripled in the last eight years”, according to Carlos Zamudio, an investigator with the citizen’s group CUPIHD, which lobbies to reduce the risks and harm associated with drugs.  Poppies, cultivated for heroin, have traditionally been grown in the states of Durango, Chihuahua and Sinaloa in northern Mexico but cultivation has expanded further south into Oaxaca, Michoacán, and Guerrero, he said.  Mexico’s military discovered almost an acre of opium poppies growing in the township of Ensenada just 60 miles from the U.S. border earlier this month. The Associated Press reported that the crop was destroyed along with smaller marijuana plots found in the area.
> 
> Half of the heroin consumed in the U.S. originates in Mexico, an increase of 14 percent over 2009, Bloomberg News reported last year, citing the U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration.  According to the U.N.’s 2014 World Drug Report, an upswing in heroin availability in the U.S. in 2012 was “likely due to high levels of heroin production in Mexico and Mexican traffickers expanding into ‘white heroin’ markets.”  Yet heroin seizures actually declined in Mexico by 58 percent that same year – 2012 – the report said.  The government, meanwhile, has no hard data on the extent of the opium cultivation in Mexico, according to Antonio Mazzitelli, U.N. Office of Drugs and Crime (UNODC) representative in Mexico.
> 
> ...


----------

